# Can anyone help identify the age of this piece? And use?



## Diver4Life (Jan 13, 2021)

I do a lot of Scuba Diving locally and found some amazing pieces this past summer. Can’t seem to find much about this piece though. Old stoneware? Possible age?!


----------



## Mjbottle (Jan 13, 2021)

Cant say how old but its definetly old, very nice piece you found!


----------



## CtBottlehunter (Jan 13, 2021)

I would say between 1880 to 1915

Sent from my moto e using Tapatalk


----------



## Shades of History (Jan 13, 2021)

CtBottlehunter said:


> I would say between 1880 to 1915
> 
> Sent from my moto e using Tapatalk


This looks about right to me, and maybe a jam or honey jar, possibly preserves?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 13, 2021)

Looks like a turn of the 20th century Chinese pot to me.  Not sure what exactly these contained but they were ubiquitous in BC.  Did you find it on the west coast?


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 13, 2021)

Diver4Life said:


> I do a lot of Scuba Diving locally and found some amazing pieces this past summer. Can’t seem to find much about this piece though. Old stoneware? Possible age?!


Looks like a early 1890s food preservative jar jar really nice looking though looks like it's been hanging tools so you definitely know it's old does have the wrinkles inside the jug the wrinkles would be the fingers that was used to make it on the inside should be able to see it I'm sure it's got it very nice piece so I like it


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 13, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> Looks like a early 1890s food preservative jar jar really nice looking though looks like it's been hanging tools so you definitely know it's old does have the wrinkles inside the jug the wrinkles would be the fingers that was used to make it on the inside should be able to see it I'm sure it's got it very nice piece so I like it


Please phone say a lot of stuff you don't say look like the me the piece was hand-tooled is what I meant to say that's what I'm talking about the wrinkles inside it's really nice though I like it


----------



## Bohdan (Jan 13, 2021)

Diver4Life said:


> I do a lot of Scuba Diving locally and found some amazing pieces this past summer. Can’t seem to find much about this piece though. Old stoneware? Possible age?!


I've got to agree with "CanadianBottles" . We find soy and various other similar pots and small jugs here in the BC Interior as well (placer & hard rock mining sites).  Food container - Bean Curd?


----------



## Diver4Life (Jan 14, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> ubiquitous


I actually found it in the Pisqataqua River in Portsmouth. New Hampshire. About 20 feet down.


----------

